

Is the Future of Food in Tokyo? - jyu
http://blogs.wsj.com/speakeasy/2013/07/25/is-this-the-future-of-food/

======
kitcar
More information about the food in question:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euglena](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euglena)

------
delinka
_Maybe._ Distant future (e.g. when my grandchildren are grandparents) maybe
this will be a base for lots of things. Currently though, with "Soylent" on my
mind, I'd suggest the answer is no. People enjoy eating meals. People enjoy
cooking meals. Food, with its variety of textures and flavors, is a big part
of the social fabric of the entire planet. If the suggestion is that these
food replacements allow us to forego preparation, have a quick nutrient
infusion, and then get back to some activity ... again, not in the near
future. I hope humanity continues to take time away from the rush of life and
enjoy meals.

OT: Sometimes, article headlines cause me mental anguish. Perhaps it's a
deficiency that is my own, but often I find my reading the headline repeatedly
while I wait for the content and I can't figure out what the author/editor
meant. I get a couple sentences into the article and it hits me. In this case,
I wanted an adjective after 'Tokyo,' but it turns out I needed to render it
like this:

"Is the Future of Food [located] in Tokyo?"

~~~
ihsw
Some people _can 't_ enjoy cooking meals because the food is simply not
available, so surely you realize the value of a cheap and effective source of
protein that is also highly transportable.

The logistics for moving large quantities of food is very difficult and in
many impoverished countries there is no large-scale transportation
infrastructure -- so while food rots, people starve, and little can be done
about it.

